# Carnet de Contact / Gestionnaire de Contact indépendant



## hercut (7 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Pas moyen de trouver un gestionnaire/carnet de contact indépendant de celui de l'iphone.
Auriez-vous une idée ?

L'idée est simple, différencier les contacts pros du perso.
Pourquoi ne pas utiliser les groupes vous allez me dire ?
Plusieurs raison à ça :
Les groupe sont très mal géré entre les différents écosystème, je ne pointe personne, mais agaçant de ne pas retrouver les groupes fait sur mon serveur et pas sur l'iphone et inversement ... BusyContact permet de remédier à ça en quelque sorte.
Sur l'iphone j'ai une apps qui permet de gérer les groupes "mes Groupes" il y a aussi ABC Groupes et son pendant Contact Mover pour sync les contact entre les serveurs (mais dépendant donc de l'iphone ... Et pas d'apps sur mac ...)
Enfin mon associé qui ne veut pas se prendre la tête avec tout ça et fourre tout dans ses contacts, ce qui complique tout car j'ai pas envie d'avoir ses contacts perso au bureau. D'où l'idée d'une apps pour ses contacts et une pour le bureau.

Donc si vous avez des idées pour gérer tout ça correctement.

Merci.


----------



## Chris K (7 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Si tu veux différencier les contacts selon ton organisation (perso / boulot) il faut le faire à la source (ce qui me semble le plus pratique quand on souhaite vraiment les gérer différemment). C’est à dire au niveau serveur.

Ainsi tu peux avoir ton serveur habituel où tu mets tes contacts perso (genre celui d’Apple) mais tu peux ajouter un autre serveur spécifiquement dédié au boulot par exemple.

Ces deux serveurs peuvent coexister au sein de la même application de gestion de Contacts (appli Contacts ou autre appli).

L’appli Contacts sur iOS n’est pas très pratique quand tu veux ajouter un nouveau contact : il faut faire une manip pour indiquer sur quel serveur tu veux enregistrer le contact (ton serveur de base ou celui dédié au boulot). Je n’ai pas testé d’autres applis.


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2020)

Je gère mes contacts pro des perso en ayant deux adresses iCloud différentes. Ainsi, j'ai deux carnets d'adresses différents, deux Rappels différents, etc. C'est du coup bien plus simple à gérer.


----------



## hercut (7 Janvier 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu veux différencier les contacts selon ton organisation (perso / boulot) il faut le faire à la source (ce qui me semble le plus pratique quand on souhaite vraiment les gérer différemment). C’est à dire au niveau serveur.
> 
> ...



Je me suis mal expliqué, j'ai déjà deux serveurs pour.
D'ou le souci de gestion.



gwen a dit:


> Je gère mes contacts pro des perso en ayant deux adresses iCloud différentes. Ainsi, j'ai deux carnets d'adresses différents, deux Rappels différents, etc. C'est du coup bien plus simple à gérer.



Oui mais comment fais tu pour gérer d'un même iphone par exemple ?
L'enregistrement sur un carnet est laborieuse je trouve et pas du tout instinctive.


----------



## Chris K (7 Janvier 2020)

hercut a dit:


> L'enregistrement sur un carnet est laborieuse je trouve et pas du tout instinctive.



Oui : quand je veux enregistrer un contact sur un compte spécifique (autre que le compte par défaut) je vais dans Contacts, je vais dans Groupes et je déselectionne les groupes (les comptes) de sorte qu’il me reste que le compte dans lequel je veux créer le contact.
Peut-être que d’autres applis permettent de sélectionner le compte au moment même de la création du contact...


----------



## hercut (7 Janvier 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Oui : quand je veux enregistrer un contact sur un compte spécifique (autre que le compte par défaut) je vais dans Contacts, je vais dans Groupes et je déselectionne les groupes (les comptes) de sorte qu’il me reste que le compte dans lequel je veux créer le contact.
> Peut-être que d’autres applis permettent de sélectionner le compte au moment même de la création du contact...


Oui c'est bien ce que je pense donc, pas vraiment ludique ... Surtout quand on est pressé ...

Donc ca rejoins bien ma recherche du premier post, une seconde application pouvant gérer les contacts d'un serveur 
Contacts+ semble pouvoir le faire, mais payant pour une utilisation avancé et surtout que j'ai l'impression que les données transitent par leur serveur :s


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2020)

Pour moi, c'est la solution la plus simple. C'est extrêmement rapide de sélectionner la bonne boîte et de créer sa fiche ensuite. Si par mégarde la fiche était créée au mauvais endroit, il suffit de la sélectionner et de la déplacer.


----------

